# Getting my own place...



## Ravie (Dec 8, 2008)

So I got my first check for $1400 and looking to get an apartment or house for rent. For those of you off the road, want to rent a room with me in sacramento?


----------



## Geoff (Dec 8, 2008)

my friend just took off to Cali. and doesn't really have any plans i'll ask her if she's looking for a roomate.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 9, 2008)

cool. I have to find out soon if anyone needs a room to rent so i know to get a 2 bedroom or one.


----------

